# Havesting a Skin Graft



## chilliard81 (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a case where the physician havested a skin graft from the patient and then placed the graft into the freezer to preserve it until the recipeint site is sufficiently healed and ready for placement.

How would I code for the havesting of the graft, but not placement?


----------

